# Any cheapest possible MP3 player within Rs.500



## kool (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi guys,
I've Nokia 5230 & Soundmagic Earphone, but i feel irritating carrying mobile in pocket while running on treadmill or any exercise.

So can anybody tell me the cheapest MP3 Player upto Rs.500 with 1GB memory or card slot. and sound quality should be good. My 1st priority is sound quality.  

I've checked on ebay, found this For Rs.205. But dont know about its sound quality. plz review it if anyone has bought this. 

*i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x393/jassi909/mp3player3-1.jpg.

MP3 PLAYER WITH COOL CLIP Metal Body + Micro SD Card Reader Worth Rs 125/- | eBay


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ► Any cheapest possible MP3 player within Rs.500*

get a philips 2gb portable mp3 player for 2k..don't go for these cheapo..it will sound really bad..


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ► Any cheapest possible MP3 player within Rs.500*

Seriously 205 rs? i smell a scam.
As rahim suggested save up more and get a better MP3


----------



## kool (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ► Any cheapest possible MP3 player within Rs.500*



reniarahim1 said:


> get a philips 2gb portable mp3 player for 2k..don't go for these cheapo..it will sound really bad..



then its better i buy Bluetooth Headphone.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ► Any cheapest possible MP3 player within Rs.500*

Don't buy utterly cheap PMPs unless you want your ears to bleed while listening to music.You'll need a good pair of earphones too.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ► Any cheapest possible MP3 player within Rs.500*

Best to save up money and buy good one than spend on cheap ones and endure torturous sound quality.


----------

